# Purchasing New Laptop



## taxi (25 Jul 2008)

I want to get a new laptop but I'm not very technical. I want to use it mainly for internet, downloading music and photos and some office documents. I'm looking at the following 2 but don't know which to go for, how big a hard drive should I get.

I've had a look at other posts on this subject but am still confused.

The first one is from Dunnes 
Fujitsu Siemens Amilo Laptop Li 2727 2GB

. 15.4” widescreen with Intel ® Pentium Dual Core Processor T2390
. 2048 MB DDR2 memory 
. 160 GB SATA hard drive 5400 rpm
. Super Multi DVD burner with double layer support
735857

*ONLY €499*

The second one is from laptopsdirect
Want to see just how nice these laptops look...? Then click the video link above, but the Gemstones from Acer arent just about looks. The Aspire 5720 also offers some of the latest technology on the market today. 

Combining the *Intel Core 2 Duo T5250 processor*, 2GB of memory, a dual layer DVD rewriter and 15.4 Widescreen (featuring CrystalBrite technology), the Aspire 5720 really raises the bar on performance and features. Other manufacturers are struggling to even come close to this level of value for money! 

Fancy a fully featured laptop but dont fancy forking out loads of cash to get one? Then get an Acer Aspire 5720 - You wont be disappointed!


Processor - Intel Core 2 Duo T5250 / 1.5 GHz ( Dual-Core )
RAM - 2 GB (installed) / 4 GB (max) - DDR II SDRAM ( 2 x 1 GB ) 
* - Please call 0870 167 0818 for double memory offer*
Hard Drive - 80 GB - Serial ATA-150 - 5400 rpm
Operating System - Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium
Screen - 15.4' TFT active matrix 1280 x 800 ( WXGA ) - 24-bit (16.7 million colours)
Optical Drive - DVD±RW (+R double layer) / DVD-RAM - integrated
Graphics - Intel GMA X3100
Bluetooth - No
Notebook Camera - Integrated - 0.3 Megapixel
Warranty - 1 year warranty
€433

Any advice??


----------



## happygoose (25 Jul 2008)

I just got a Sony VIAO off laptops direct, €523, 2mb RAM, 200 gig HD, Intel dual core, great machine. Recommend it.


----------



## z103 (25 Jul 2008)

check out the asus eee.
About €300 and will handle all your requirements.


----------



## dem_syhp (25 Jul 2008)

If you're not very technical, who's going to be supporting it?  For ease in  integrating with other stuff, etc.. the mac's are far better - however, I am very biased (don't work for them, just an inbuilt bias and a very strong aversion to MS Vista) 

If I had time I'd be going for a low cost PC and putting Linux on it - and having a bit of fun en-route   If time was of the essence and ease of use - mac all the way.  

By the way - nothing wrong with Pong   I remember hours of fun playing it in the late 70's when we didn't have anything else.


----------



## Rebelman (25 Jul 2008)

Looking at the main features for what you want:
*Processor:* I think the T2390 is 1.86 GHz, compared to 1.5 GHz for the T5250. *Dunnes wins*
*Memory:* You get 4Gb with the laptop direct one, but 2Gb is sufficient for what you need. *Laptops direct win*
*Harddrive:* Dunnes one gives you 160Gb - if you are planning on storing music and videos on it then you are probably better off with the larger capacity.* Dunnes wins*
*OS:* It looks like the Dunnes one has Vista home basic, whereas the laptops direct one has Vista home premium - again for what you need it for the basic one is sufficient. 

Note: you want to do some word processing - I doubt that either laptop comes with Microsoft Office installed - hence this will be an extra cost, or you could use Open Office.

Out of the 2 specs you have given, I would go with the Dunnes.

Hope this helps.


----------



## taxi (25 Jul 2008)

Thanks for all your replies you've been a great help


----------



## z103 (25 Jul 2008)

> I doubt that either laptop comes with Microsoft Office installed


The eee comes with open office installed. As an added bonus, it doesn't have Vista.


----------



## Taliesen (25 Jul 2008)

Rebelman said:


> *Memory:* You get 4Gb with the laptop direct one, but 2Gb is sufficient for what you need. *Laptops direct win*


The Machine quoted from Laptops direct comes with 2Gb installed, with the possibility of expanding. But as it uses both slots by using a 2 x 1Gb setup, you will need to buy 2 x 2Gb chips to get the maximum benefit, and then being left with 2 x 1Gb chips redundant.


Rebelman said:


> Out of the 2 specs you have given, I would go with the Dunnes.


The Acer doesn't have Bluetooth, which should definitely be standard, and has a measly HDD. The built-in webcam is poor quality also.

However, the Dunnes one is only €24 less than a Sony Vaio with a larger HDD and that's where my money would go.


----------



## Rebelman (25 Jul 2008)

Taliesen said:


> The Machine quoted from Laptops direct comes with 2Gb installed, with the possibility of expanding. But as it uses both slots by using a 2 x 1Gb setup, you will need to buy 2 x 2Gb chips to get the maximum benefit, and then being left with 2 x 1Gb chips redundant.


 


taxi said:


> *- Please call 0870 167 0818 for double memory offer*


 
I took it from this that if you called the number to order you would get the 4Gb of memory (ie double the 2Gb) - there is no need to go and buy extra memory separately 



Taliesen said:


> However, the Dunnes one is only €24 less than a Sony Vaio with a larger HDD and that's where my money would go.


But what's the processor and memory like with the Vaio? The OP gave the two specs and asked for opinions - I was just comparing the two specs


----------



## Taliesen (25 Jul 2008)

The cheapest Vaio I can see on www.laptopsdirect.ie is €539 and that has a 1.73Ghz T2370 processor, 2Gb of RAM and 200Gb HDD.

OP, if this is going to be used as a 'home-only' desktop-use laptop, then you should disregard the lighter ones, as they will be more expensive than the heavier ones.
If you have a mobile phone that you use to take pictures, then Bluetooth is handy to transfer them to your laptop.
An SD/MS/MMC card reader is also desireable.
With MS Vista, you will require 1Gb RAM minimum (2GB desireable). try to get a laptop that has a spare 'slot' for additional memory if you get a 1GB system, so the previously mentioned constraints do not affect you.
Lots of music/movies will eat up your storage space. 80GB is no good. Look for 120GB min, 160GB desireable, 200GB preferable.
3x USB minimum.
15.4" screen is fine for normal use. 17" is lovely but adds weight (maybe not an issue) and price (always an issue).
Wireless card essential nowadays. Look for 802.11b/g/n (n is the new yet-to-be-released standard, so having it makes sense, but not essential as g is perfect)
DVDRW is also essential. Ensure it has + and - too so you can create your own CDs/DVDs.


----------

